# newborn kid with large intestines coming out of umbilical area



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

Help!

This is a doeling from my best doe just born 10 minutes ago with large intestines coming out of her umbilical area . . .

My vet is out of town

is there anything I can do?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

IMO, probably not. She has a hernia, which I recall Vicki saying is genetic and the tendency could be passed on. Now, if you wanted to try to save her, you would have to make sure that everything was VERY clean, gently get it all back inside where it belongs, and sew her up. Antibiotics obviously would be required. But I think the odds of her developing peritonitis are strong, especially since you are doing this under field conditions and not in a sterile OR.

ETA: The one article that I looked at regarding this in human neonates talked about resecting the bowel, in other words, it was probably damaged due to being constricted by the umbilicus, so they would have opened the newborn's abdomen entirely, removed any damaged portions of the intestine, and sew the undamaged sections together. I really think that's outside of what can be reasonably done at home. If there were no damage to the intestine, then it would be more straightforward, but any damage left there is probably just going to cause a painful death if those damaged intestines are simply put back in the abdominal cavity, assuming no resultant infection to kill her first.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm sorry. No advice, just sad.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Another consideration is that as an adult doe she will be expected to carry kids and do labor with that weakness.
It can and does rupture internally as an adult normally ending very painfully.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Is there any way you can find another vet willing to repair this? I agree with those saying this really is not something to do under nonsterile conditions. I've actually seen this in a friend's newborn buckling when I was helping her with her goats. She chose to put the kid down.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

We have had a couple of heifers (non related) that had naval hernias in years past. Both were repaired by the vet, no complications, and the heifers went on to carry calves with no issues, and calves didn't have the problem.


----------



## MayLOC (Oct 26, 2007)

ive also known of several horses that were born with this and repaired by a very simple sew up job by a vet w/o further opening and they never had another problem with it. A foal we had one year had the problem though it wasn't as severe. We had him repaired at almost a year old by the vets orders. No trouble with heavy riding during his life.
But personally on a baby goat, I would have put it down also. Just saying that they are fixed a lot without complications later on. though I am sure there are instances of both.
what did you end up doing?


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

Under advisement, we ended up putting her down. 

I am a long time hunter, we routinely process our own game chickens and turkeys . . . this was flat out one of the hardest things I have had to do.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

So sorry Daniel!


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

:down I am sorry


----------



## MayLOC (Oct 26, 2007)

It was probably a wise decision Daniel, just sorry you had to experience it.
I think no matter how tough we are or tough we become, these unexpected, sad and sometimes horrific things that we have to experience or deal with that are inevitable in ranching and farming that they are always going to pull at our heart strings. As responsible livestock owners we are able to temporarily table our feelings and do what is needed, or what is best, but maybe the day that we do not have any feelings over these matters is the day we need to be worried. Sure sorry.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

So sorry Daniel  (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sorry. :down


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

So sorry... Oh and happy retirement.. I just retired myself four years ago and loving every second of it..


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I know I am too late, but here is what I did when I was given a gorgeous French Alpine doeling with a similar issue.

The doe was 2 days old when I got her. She had been born with an umbilical hernia and a loop or bowel had come out. I called our vet, who couldn't come out but told me what to do.

BTW- the hernia was still enclosed with skin, the bowel had not been exposed to the air.

With the doeling on her back (2 or 3 person procedure) to let the bowel fall back inside, I had to insert my finger and rub the edges of the hernia. This also pushed the misplaced bit of bowel back up inside if gravity hadn't accomplished it. By rubbing the edges (remember-the skin was still intact on my doe) it caused a slight irritation to the muscle, which would cause it to heal faster. (that was the theory, anyway)

Once that was done, I was to put a thick pad (I used half of a disposable baby diaper) against the hernia and apply pressure. While someone lifted the kid up, still on it's back, the body and diaper were wrapped with a bandage. Now adays i would use Vet wrap. Back then, before vet wrap was thought of, I used a polo wrap (type of horse bandage that is non-elastic). 

Because the cord was still moist, I soaked it and the area with iodine before I applied the bandage.

I had to change the bandage daily and rub the edges of the hernia at the same time. Once she got some size to her, I replaced the bandage with a neoprine and velcro band so i could do it by myself. Once the hernia started to close, the scar tissue prevented the bowel from dropping into the hernia, so i didn't have to roll her onto her back.

Believe it or not, by the time this little girl was weaned, the hernia had almost completely closed and healed. There was a small area of muscle that didn't close, so the vet operated when she was 6 months old or so. He closed it the rest of the way and said that she should heal normally and be able to carry kids. 

Some hernias are genetic, some not. The breeder did not think that this one was, since the doe had kidded many times to the same buck with no hernias in any of the kids except this one that I got.

My little doe grew up and successfully had kids of her own with no problems and no hernias. She was well worth the time and effort I put into helping her heal.


----------



## cindy (Sep 16, 2008)

Sorry Daniel. I had to do that to a little buckling last week. Yes, it was the hardest thing I've ever done. I know I did the right thing, but I still feel guilty.


----------



## sarafina (Dec 26, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, Daniel.


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. That is a hard one.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

So sorry, Daniel. Sounds like you did the right thing.


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm sorry Daniel, I hope your day gets brighter.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

So sorry Daniel


----------

